# Transition stage - is it needed???



## Mac (Feb 26, 2010)

This is my 1st post.
I have been reading this forum for months now. There is a lot of great info here.
I do have a couple questions that I could not find answers to in the "Stickys" or the 30 something pages of threads I have gone through.
1st - I am growing with DWC using GH Flora series and all the additives. I am following the GH Nutrient chart on their website (Expert recirculate/Aggressive)
My 1st question is - Do I need to use the "Transition" nute mixture to go from veg. to flower?
And If Yes - is the transition Nute mixture (Transition stage) done under 12/12 lights or 18/6 lighting?
And my last question - Do I "Ramp Up" my solution strengths IE: start in mild veg and ramp up to aggresive veg over the 3 weeks they are vegging.
And the same with the Bloom - Do I start with the Bloom and Ramp up to the aggressive bloom over the 8 weeks they are flowering?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 26, 2010)

I do not use GH transition stage. I use GH nutrient chart as only as suggestions in how to use their product. I go straight from my veg mix into my bloom mix.
I also slowly ramp it up


----------



## D3 (Feb 26, 2010)

:yeahthat: :hubba: :guitar:


----------



## FourTwenty (Feb 27, 2010)

we dont bother with transitioning either


----------



## burnin123 (Feb 27, 2010)

I transition mine from veg room to flower room


----------



## Mac (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks for your replies.
Thats very good info to know and should save me some on time and nutes


----------

